# The reason Wolves did not offer R Evans MLE



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Situation:

1, We all know Evans is a perfect fit for Wolves,

2, We all know Evans was asking for MLE.

The reason:

Is the price too high?

I will be appreciated if you don't move to Wolves board.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Evans wasn't a "perfect" fit in my eys. I would say yeah the price was to high hench the reason he didn't get it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

9.7 rebs per game, I think he is worth $8M per year compare to Mobley. 

Wolves should sign him in July.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> 9.7 rebs per game, I think he is worth $8M per year compare to Mobley.
> 
> Wolves should sign him in July.


How can you compare Mobley and Evans?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'd much rather have Griffin and Madsen (and possibly Damien Wilkins if the Sonics didn't match) than Reggie Evans.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> I will be appreciated if you don't move to Wolves board.



Then don't post something about one team in NBA General. NBA General is for threads concering the entire NBA, not just one team. Moving this to the Wolves forum.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

The reason the Wolves didn't make Evans an offer is because they only had $2.5 million to offer. Even if Evans WOULD have accepted that, which is unlikely, you think the Sonics would have matched, considering that even Damian Wilkins was worth that much to them? Of course they would have.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

This is the one guy I was hoping we could obtain. Hopefully we can next season.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

i have a nagging feeling that Portland offers him full MLE....or Minnesota, for the obvious reasons. 

ergh, Sonics management pisses me off sometimes....they offer Radman a 6yr/$42 mil deal & he wants more $$$ & a starting spot, all guaranteed, yet he's an injury waiting to happen.

Reggie, wanted a 6yr/$36 mil deal from the Sonics, he WANTS to stay in Seattle, yet Seattle offers him a 2yr/$5 mil deal. If only they'd switch those around.....Reggie to me, is more durable than Vlade, & according to training camp reports, he came in well conditioned & looking like he's improved his game....while Vlade is on the sidelines in street clothes with an inflammed foot :uhoh:


----------

